# Blood in urine...



## zoecat6 (Dec 7, 2005)

Does anyone have any idea what would cause large amounts of blood in the urine. One of my lops sweet peahas just started this, it is a yellow puddle of urine streaked with blood. With all of my health problems with my Flemish Giant, it seems unbearable for me to have another sick bunny.

She acts just fine other than the blood, but pees constantly in small spots. I am bringing my lionhead to the vet tomorrow for her spay, and will be talking tothe vetthen.

When I brought Ben in for urinary problems she couldn't tell anything by looking at him but needed a urine sample, so I will try to get that before going to the vet tomorrow. Sorry I am rambling but it is so frustrating when I give my buns the best of everthing and still have health problems when there are so many bunnys living miserable lives without optimal conditions and they do fine.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 7, 2005)

Urinary tract infection? Kidneyproblems? I'd have her urine tested to learn exactly whatyou're dealing with. They can check the levels and tell youwhat's going on.

ray:

-Carolyn


----------



## naturestee (Dec 7, 2005)

Is she spayed? If not, then there is apossibility that it's a uterine tumor. Or UTI or kidneyproblems like Carolyn suggested. Hopefully it's somethingthat is easily treatable.

urplepansy:


----------



## zoecat6 (Dec 7, 2005)

She's been spayed since she was about 5 months old.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 7, 2005)

Then I'd be concerned about kidneyfailure/disease or diabetes, then build from there. Wouldhave her urine tested as soon as possible.

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Zoe, I am so sorry. I can't add anythingthat hasn't already been said. I will be praying for you and both yourgirls.

Tina


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 7, 2005)

ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## edwinf8936 (Dec 7, 2005)

Probably a bladder infection if she pees a lot.

Ed


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 8, 2005)

I had a guinea pig once that peed redbloodand it turned out to be a bladder stone from too muchcalcium. She had surgery to remove it and recovered nicely.


----------



## zoecat6 (Dec 8, 2005)

I talked to the vet today, and are going to start antibiotics to see if that clears it up.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 8, 2005)

I hope they're doing a test before they just put her on meds.

-Carolyn


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Dec 8, 2005)

Sending prayers. I hope its something that can be treated easy.

ray:

Vickie


----------



## feewishart (Dec 8, 2005)

Dear

Red urine in rabbits is very common. The red pigment cansometimes be taken for blood but can be due to food the rabbit haseaten. It is not always a sign of ill health, so even thoughyou should get it checked out by your vet to rule outanythingseriousit is more likelythe causeisone of the following:




antibiotics 

the first cold snap in the fall
eating fir leaves 
eating carrots, spinach or other veggies containing beta carotene
If the urine is white it is caused by too much protein in your rabbitsdiet. If your rabbit has been speyed then it is more likelyto be a simple problem. 

Always look on the bright side! I had two female rabbits that had whati thought was initially blood in their urine, they lived to be nearly10 years old. 

fee


----------



## edwinf8936 (Dec 8, 2005)

They might want to give her a IV of fluids to help flush the kidneys and bladder out.

Ed


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 9, 2005)

I think that I can tell the difference between blood and red urine. Blood looks like blood


----------



## pamnock (Dec 9, 2005)

Any updates? Excessive drinking andfrequent urination can indicate a bladder infection. In somecases, the blood is actually coming from the reproductive tract andmixing with the urine, so you'll want to check her vulva for any signsof blood.



Pam


----------



## zoecat6 (Dec 9, 2005)

She seems to be doing ok, I started theantibiotics last night. It is definately blood not red urinewhich I have seen many times before. The first sign thatsomething is wrong seems to be that they stop using their litter pan,Ben did the same thing when he was having urinary problems.The vet didn't do any tests, just weighed her to so she new how muchantibiotics to give her. I'm hoping it is just a bladderinfecton as she is peeing small spots of urine with blood in itconstantly and I guess that is supposed to be a sign of bladderinfections.

Does anyone have any idea what causes bladder infections and how Icankeep this from happening again if that is what this is.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 9, 2005)

Some factors can be age, diet, weight, andgenetic pre-disposition. Some people switch to a timothybased pellet, or cut way back on the pellets to decrease calcium in thediet. Adding foods high in moisture can be helpful.

Here's more info:

http://www.rabbit.org/journal/3-5/bladder-disease.html



Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 9, 2005)

I wish the vet did a urine test so that you knowexactly where it's coming from and what the treat the rabbit with.There's a few things that can cause blood in the urine. 

Prayers go out for you and the little one.

ray:

Please keep us posted, Zoecat.

-Carolyn


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 9, 2005)

Peeing red blood in small amounts was thesymoptoms of a bladder stone in a guinea pig I once had. If you feedyour rabbit high calcium foods like alfafa or even to much kale orparsley I think it could occur in a rabbit . The vet may justbe trying to do "process of elimination"by treatingfor infection but I sure wouldn't wait long to go back if the bloodcontinues.


----------



## cirrustwi (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your troubles. Icertainly know about treating the buns like kings and queens and stillhaving health troubles, I've had my share here.

I would make sure to go back to the vet quickly if the bloodcontinues. I agree that stopping using the litter box is asign of a problem. I have a cat who is prone to UTIs and wealways know he has one when he pees on the dining room floor.I don't know why it's there, but he always pees on the dining roomfloor and if we miss that, he will pee on someone's bed. I'llpray that it's just an infection.

Jen


----------

